# How bad is it to keep a betta tank in the kitchen?



## Kuunsilta (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi!

When I got my betta tank on saturday, the instructions told places not to put my fish tank. Things like not in a window, not by heaters and so on made sense. However, they said to not put it in the kitchen because of food aromas. Right now I have the tank in my bedroom, but unfortunately, I spend more time studying at my table than in my room. Since I moved my tank to my bedroom, I miss my fishie's company =(

Has anyone heard of this before and do you know why? Is it really bad for them? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Do you have a lid on your tank? If you do, I see no reason not to keep your tank in the kitchen. Many people keep their tanks there.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

My fiance kept his King Betta in the kitchen, and it was never a problem for anybody. He seemed perfectly happy and never had any health problems. Plus, a lot of members here have tanks in their kitchens too. As long as they have what they need and are in a safe spot, I don't think they mind what room they're in.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a betta tank AND a shrimp tank in my kitchen, and I've never had any problems. That particular betta is about 3 years old now.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

One of my tanks is in the kitchen. Cover your tank. You should have it far away from food prep areas and if you use you sink for anything that's been in your aquarium you should be sure to disinfect with bleach. Spray counters with bleach if you drip water from the tank on them.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Also don't introduce tank companions known to have human communcable diseases like frogs or turtles.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I have three tanks in my kitchen area..... They are not near the stove or oven, or the food prep section.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

If you have it in the kitchen I would put it in a place that it can't be splashed and well away from the fridge and stove which can give off extra heat and cause fluctuations..

Also, I don't think you should use chems anywhere near a fish tank, and it'd be hard not to clean your kitchen.. but if you were super careful and never had any accidents or mistakes it could work.. you still carry that risk.


----------



## Kuunsilta (Mar 9, 2013)

Yep, both tanks have a lid =)

Jadablu : Oh, thanks for that. I never thought of bleaching anything. The only place I have to put the tank is right by the sink. I just used the sink for cleanign my other betta's tank for the first time. I never thought of using bleach after :doh: I think I'll do that right now.
Don't worry about turtles or frogs. I totally can't afford anything else right now after getting my two bettas haha. 

Perhaps it would be better to keep them in my room. Oh well =(


----------



## Kuunsilta (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh silly me, more worried about the fish's health than my own xD


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have one in a bathroom that has a long counter. It's convenient and I talk to him the morning.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you do choose to keep it in the kitchen (I have been heavily lambasted for this in another forum), don't use any cleaning sprays nearby. You don't want any chemicals ending up in the tank. Likewise, if it's in a bedroom or bathroom, you don't want to spray perfume or hairspray in the room.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

I think as long as the fish seems ok with it, it's ok. Mine actually watches me cook, he will swim up to the glass and follow me from side to side. If the fish seems stressed or hides a lot, you might try putting him somewhere else but otherwise i don't think it is a problem.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I have three tanks in a divided bathroom. One is on the counter between two sinks, another is against the wall opposite, and the third is on a table next to the shower. 
They're all happy as can be in there, never had any problems with any of them. One watches me while I brush my teeth and do my hair...he seems particularly interested in the brushing...I'm assuming it's because I'm so close to his glass.  

I worried at first about the increase in humidity when I take showers, but they don't seem to mind at all, and the tank temps don't increase. 

As others have already said, you have to be careful with cleaning and with spraying anything, but that's not too bad. For spray cleaners, I just started spraying them onto a dish cloth or cleaning towel, and then wiping down the surface (particularly for my mirrors), this way you don't have to worry about the spray getting into their tank/water.  Other than that, it's not been any trouble at all to have them in a "high cleaning" area, and they seem happy to get time to watch while I'm getting ready in the morning.


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

Growing up we had tanks in the kitchen and I never remember it being a problem. Higher end homes have custom tanks that divide the kitchen and living areas. I don't think it should be a problem. Your betta may start demanding a place at the table, but hey, I'm sure you can find him a spot. And you may have to give up eating fish, but that's the price you'll have to pay.lol


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

Mine aren't in the kitchen, but they're in my room and I light incense often and it doesn't seem to bother them at all. I'm sure food odors will be fine! =]


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

I have two in my kitchen right now. One will be moving, but one refuses to allow me to move his tank elsewhere...he has tantrums, lol. He likes the high traffic area. As for cleaning & chemicals I use all natural stuff. Lemon juice, baking soda, & vinegar are all that is in my cleaning supply cabinet.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Be careful of bleach and other cleaners - otherwise it should be perfectly safe!


----------



## Racoon293 (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe use those Clorox wipes to clean around the tank.


----------



## Kuunsilta (Mar 9, 2013)

Are lysol wipes potent enough for any spilled tank water? I tend to wipe off my kitchen counters with it. She does have a lid on her tank and the only real problem I see with her being there is the dishwasher is right under the tank. But it's not too heavy, and I could move it to the table before I turn the washer on. I don't tend to use a lot of aeresol products because I don't care for them .


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

Kuunsilta said:


> Are lysol wipes potent enough for any spilled tank water? I tend to wipe off my kitchen counters with it. She does have a lid on her tank and the only real problem I see with her being there is the dishwasher is right under the tank. But it's not too heavy, and I could move it to the table before I turn the washer on. I don't tend to use a lot of aeresol products because I don't care for them .


Bleach is better, IMHO (culinary school, working in lots of restaurants over the years) 

The dishwasher- u might wanna be careful, just cause (@ least any I've had) give off heat (steam) and that might affect him (effect? Having a brain fart with my grammar)


----------

